# whats the difference between brown crickets and silent crickets?



## dan.hobley

thougth they were both the same? i use black crickets atm as they dont jump or escape while in their lil keeper..but thinking as they're a lil more canabalistic silent brown would be better.

thing is i want the silent ones to be the same as the blacks as ive had brown silent before and they're jumpy, fast, escape experts! lol

cheers


----------



## Nihlus

the silent ones are similar to black ones just a bit smaller. They do churp tho so i dont know why they are called silent :bash:. the brown(Banded, tropical house) Crickets are smaller still and very fast moving and jumpy.


----------



## dan.hobley

so the silent ones are the better of the two "brown"

i use black atm but seen it mentioned that the blacks have more chitin giving them a harder shell so maybe the silents will be a better choice??


----------



## Nihlus

Personally I prefer the banded brown crickets as IMO they don't smell as bad and they make my reptiles work for their food, as i know my bearded dragon would lay there with his mouth open and wait for crickets to walk in if he could :lol2:


----------



## dan.hobley

lol cheers. well i went for the silent crickets in the end and will report back with how he gets on with them! cheers for ur help again RFUK forum members


----------



## Malti

which cricket makes less noise?


----------



## garlicpickle

The silent ones aren't silent, but they're a heck of a lot quieter than the banded browns.

I use silents and bandeds for my spiders as I can't stand the smell of blacks and they're too vicious to risk leaving in, in case the spider moults and gets nibbled.

The bandeds are very jumpy though and will live quite happily in your house if they escape.


----------



## Malti

garlicpickle said:


> The silent ones aren't silent, but they're a heck of a lot quieter than the banded browns.
> 
> I use silents and bandeds for my spiders as I can't stand the smell of blacks and they're too vicious to risk leaving in, in case the spider moults and gets nibbled.
> 
> The bandeds are very jumpy though and will live quite happily in your house if they escape.


I should get silent then...and I have browns on d way 

me -->:bash: <-- my dad :lol2:


----------



## haunted-havoc

i think silent crickets only make noise when they have reached adulthood and sexually maturity. not entirely sure on this though.

i got some silent once a few weeks ago and they were small ones, so obviously baby ones and never heard them as i kept them in my bedroom


----------



## garlicpickle

haunted-havoc said:


> i think silent crickets only make noise when they have reached adulthood and sexually maturity. not entirely sure on this though.
> 
> i got some silent once a few weeks ago and they were small ones, so obviously baby ones and never heard them as i kept them in my bedroom


yeah, only the adults sing. They do it by rubbing their legs on their wing cases, so no wings = no singing :lol2:

I have to admit I stick the cricket tub in the fridge for 20 minutes before opening it to get any out. it slows them down and makes them much easier to deal with.


----------



## Malti

garlicpickle said:


> yeah, only the adults sing. They do it by rubbing their legs on their wing cases, so no wings = no singing :lol2:
> 
> I have to admit I stick the cricket tub in the fridge for 20 minutes before opening it to get any out. it slows them down and makes them much easier to deal with.



is there a wingless cricket?


----------



## Craigh1

*Crickets in the bedroom*

i keep my crickets in my bedroom. the other night 1 cricket just wudnt shut up. every time i turned my light off to go to sleep he would start.

when i turned my light on to see which one it was he would stop. p:censor:d me off soo bad.

so i put the boxes downstairs (to the horror of my mum) then found out he was in the viv buried in a log.


----------



## garlicpickle

Malti said:


> is there a wingless cricket?


I'm not sure. just buy smaller ones and make sure you feed them to your pet before they get to adult size and grow wings! :lol2:

Or you could use roaches maybe?


----------



## Malti

garlicpickle said:


> I'm not sure. just buy smaller ones and make sure you feed them to your pet before they get to adult size and grow wings! :lol2:
> 
> Or you could use roaches maybe?


I'm thinking of breeding them...and roaches are a definite no...or i'll end up homeless


----------



## Nihlus

Females are wingless but in terms of regular feeder species there are no wingless crickets. There may be other species that aren't available in the pet that may be wingless and silent but it would take alot of research and then if you intended to breed em you'd have to catch them yourself.


----------



## haunted-havoc

and pulling the wings/legs off is rather inhumane! 

small silent crickets will make no noise so just get small and feed more


----------



## dan.hobley

well guys....i got the "silent crickets" and suprise suprise.not so silent  but are not as loud as the blacks!!

im gonna try see hpw lex gets on eating them as they are a lil more active but not as crazy as the brown hosue crickets!!


----------



## annscave

*Silent*

Hi I find silents are ok till they hit breeding size but I once got Black Crickets They had to go the noise was terable but the silent ones are not so bad but they can be fast


----------



## 123dragon

just a little lesson that none of you will care about lol 
cickets dont use their legs to sing at all males have special wings that they shake and vibrate to make the singing noise.
females are not wingless but have flat wings so cant sing.
all adult crickets have wings try getting large crickets, they are nearly as big as adults but cant sing


----------



## Evanss

high pitch deafness comes in handy here, with me being unable to hear them :Na_Na_Na_Na:

girlfriend hears them all night though  :whip:


----------



## ZOO CENTRE

dan.hobley said:


> thougth they were both the same? i use black crickets atm as they dont jump or escape while in their lil keeper..but thinking as they're a lil more canabalistic silent brown would be better.
> 
> thing is i want the silent ones to be the same as the blacks as ive had brown silent before and they're jumpy, fast, escape experts! lol
> 
> cheers


BROWN Cricket:
----------------
House Cricket (Acheta domesticus-a)
Banded Cricket,Tropical House Cricket (Grillodes sigillatus)
Silent Cricket ,Field Cricket,Jamaican Field Cricket (Grillus assimilis)

BLACK Cricket:
---------------
Black Cricket,Two-spotted Cricket (Grillus bimaculatus)


----------

